# My Pygos vs a large goldfish



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

I just moved my tank and in the process changed the decorations and the substrate, let me know what you think.

Here are my pygos going after a goldfish at my may 2 4 weekend get 2gether. They are a little shy because there are like 15 ppl in the room.

ENJOY!
Pygos vs Goldfish


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Waste of a nice goldfish.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Long drawn out death for that poor gold fish. Looked like it was a bit large to be using for food for 3 pygos but hey it is your fish and money. Just seemed like the pygos really were not interested in it all that much.

Trystan


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

One of my reds would swallow that thing like nothing...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

like 5 minutes of nipping wtf..i want my money back


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> Waste of a nice goldfish.


yeah, he was free though, its all good. I don't normally feed live foods to my p's. I know its the equvelant in nutritional value to them as a big mac is for a human, but every now and then my friends want to see a show so i do what i can.

for the most part its tilapia fillet and shrimp


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I gave you 1 star because that was totally pointless.








Maybe next time, try size appropriate feeders?


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

damn i wanted to see the kill


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

KrazieFishie said:


> I gave you 1 star because that was totally pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fed them a fish that size once before when the p's were smaller and they demolished him... Im sorry you were dissapointed. I was too...

I will repost a better video next time


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

looks like the goldfish worn out the piranha.


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

toanluu77 said:


> looks like the goldfish worn out the piranha.


something like that... the goldfish kept shitting, it was kinda funny. the whole thing took several hours, eventually i went to bed because i was too drunk, and my roomate cut the goldfish in half to end his missery. The p's did chew a whole threw him though


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

good vid, great quality, the music was a little. . gay? haha un fitting?

ur p's and tank look awesome, maybe if u turned off the light they'd b more aggressive in this particular situation cuz, u said it's a new tank right? so , new environment + drunken peeps = less monsterous P's


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

tank set up, vid, pygo, are sweet! but very disappointed not seeing any killing


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

bc_buddah said:


> good vid, great quality, the music was a little. . gay? haha un fitting?
> 
> ur p's and tank look awesome, maybe if u turned off the light they'd b more aggressive in this particular situation cuz, u said it's a new tank right? so , new environment + drunken peeps = less monsterous P's


The set-up is new, the tank is the same. I just changed the substrate to a lighter colour so that i could still see the p's with the tank light off, and i find it brightens there colours up a bit. The drunken peeps making noise and tapping the glass sure didnt help either. I will definatley be posting a new video soon so keep a lookout... this time with the same size goldfish but i will remove the drunk people from the setting.

As for the music in the video, i think it was just me looking for an excuse to incorporate the robin hood/New line music, and i think it was fitting as the video makes it look like the goldfish got away. The music is dramatic and uplifting.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Nuance said:


> I gave you 1 star because that was totally pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fed them a fish that size once before when the p's were smaller and they demolished him... Im sorry you were dissapointed. I was too...

I will repost a better video next time








[/quote]

Im not dissapointed, im disgusted.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice vid. maybe smaller feeder next time. But its your fish and your money so do whatever you want no matter what anybody says.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Great quality on the video but i think your ps should get more ecercising and a smaller goldfish,.


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

awesome tank and fish







the vid was realy good quality but not that exiting


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice fish and setup.....but vid


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

If you have to use live fish you should use smaller feeders which make less suffer to feeder.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nuance said:


> Waste of a nice goldfish.


yeah, he was free though, its all good. I don't normally feed live foods to my p's. I know its the equvelant in nutritional value to them as a big mac is for a human, but every now and then my friends want to see a show so i do what i can.

for the most part its tilapia fillet and shrimp
[/quote]
Yep, that's my big boy...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Why don't you try something LARGER for your scavengers next time?

I don't think that goldfish endured nearly enough suffering.

I'm hoping that the drunk idiot who cut him in half used a spoon so that the fish could really spend it's last minute of life in pain.

Don't post sh*t like that. It's worthless.


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Sampson said:


> Why don't you try something LARGER for your scavengers next time?
> 
> I don't think that goldfish endured nearly enough suffering.
> 
> ...


someone get sampson a goldfish to hug... perhaps a parade to honour goldfish. Maybe we should gather a group of people together and protest against eating fried chicken, steak or bacon.

I don't make a habit of feeding live fish, but every now and then, why not. If you think a chicken goes a life without suffering before you eat it then do some research. I can guarantee you that the chicken goes through a lot more pain and suffering then a f*cking goldfish being fed to a few piranhas. animals were put on this earth to be eaten, and to eat others. Being eaten is not pleasent, no matter how it happens.

If you can find an enjoyable method of being killed and eaten please post here.

if you have ever eaten a piece of chicken, then stfu and don't talk.

And if you can convince your piranhas to eat apples and banannas, please come enlighten me.

I will not argue that goldfish are good for piranhas as they are the equivelent to a big mac to a human. My fish eat mostly already dead food. I have fed live to my fish twice since i got them.

Piranhas eat meat, goldfish are meat, end of story.

and i hope someone cuts you open with a spoon. Have a nice day


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Nuance said:


> Why don't you try something LARGER for your scavengers next time?
> 
> I don't think that goldfish endured nearly enough suffering.
> 
> ...


someone get sampson a goldfish to hug... perhaps a parade to honour goldfish. Maybe we should gather a group of people together and protest against eating fried chicken, steak or bacon.

I don't make a habit of feeding live fish, but every now and then, why not. If you think a chicken goes a life without suffering before you eat it then do some research. I can guarantee you that the chicken goes through a lot more pain and suffering then a f*cking goldfish being fed to a few piranhas. animals were put on this earth to be eaten, and to eat others. Being eaten is not pleasent, no matter how it happens.

If you can find an enjoyable method of being killed and eaten please post here.

if you have ever eaten a piece of chicken, then stfu and don't talk.

And if you can convince your piranhas to eat apples and banannas, please come enlighten me.

I will not argue that goldfish are good for piranhas as they are the equivelent to a big mac to a human. My fish eat mostly already dead food. I have fed live to my fish twice since i got them.

Piranhas eat meat, goldfish are meat, end of story.

and i hope someone cuts you open with a spoon. Have a nice day
[/quote]

I agree with your principles 100%. 
I don't use live feeders at all because they are not convenient for me. Nevertheless if I have no choice except for feeders, I wouldn't feel bad a bit. But I have to honestly say that video was a bit drawn out, just not enough chomp chomp.
Feeder size goes hand in hand with shoal size. If you have a larger shoal, that fish will be gone in seconds. You have the right to do what ever you wish with your fish under the law so don't let other people discourage your hobby too much. Good luck next time.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

good quality bad vid becuz of the part they only NIP


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

froogle said:


> good quality bad vid becuz of the part they only NIP


yeah, a little dissapointing for me too. althought they could have done it, its just that they were too shy with all the people around.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Its JUST a goldfish people!!! relax!!! nice setup altho id get rid of that big ugly plant in there- give the reds more space- but thats just me


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

you shouldnt feed nice fish to piranhas, let them have happy lives


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

NIce tank. Fish eat fish, its ok.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

gvmsrayman said:


> you shouldnt feed nice fish to piranhas, let them have happy lives


yeah that goldfish would be much happier in some 10 year olds bowl


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

its a good effort really nice fish and tank and u know u can add another oiranha to your tank good job tough


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Nuance said:


> Why don't you try something LARGER for your scavengers next time?
> 
> I don't think that goldfish endured nearly enough suffering.
> 
> ...


someone get sampson a goldfish to hug... perhaps a parade to honour goldfish. Maybe we should gather a group of people together and protest against eating fried chicken, steak or bacon.

I don't make a habit of feeding live fish, but every now and then, why not. If you think a chicken goes a life without suffering before you eat it then do some research. I can guarantee you that the chicken goes through a lot more pain and suffering then a f*cking goldfish being fed to a few piranhas. animals were put on this earth to be eaten, and to eat others. Being eaten is not pleasent, no matter how it happens.

If you can find an enjoyable method of being killed and eaten please post here.

if you have ever eaten a piece of chicken, then stfu and don't talk.

And if you can convince your piranhas to eat apples and banannas, please come enlighten me.

I will not argue that goldfish are good for piranhas as they are the equivelent to a big mac to a human. My fish eat mostly already dead food. I have fed live to my fish twice since i got them.

Piranhas eat meat, goldfish are meat, end of story.

and i hope someone cuts you open with a spoon. Have a nice day
[/quote]

It has nothing to do with feeding your fish a goldfish, but why dont you pick size appropriate feeders. If you get your jollies by watching animals be eaten, w/e. But to watch something suffer is disgusting. 
The fact you felt the need to impress all your friends at a party by feeding your tiny reds a large feeder fish really shows alot about the kind of keeper you are.


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Its JUST a goldfish people!!! relax!!! nice setup altho id get rid of that big ugly plant in there- give the reds more space- but thats just me


I like my big ugly plant. It gives them a place to hide and makes them feel more secure i think. They seem to have lots of swimming space now, and they love the powerhead ive given them, but i would imagine as they get bigger i will need to toss the plant.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

What [email protected] fish, Try flake food next time!!!!


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

next time just ese fish fillets or tetra jumbo sticks they really love them and they show good fury no suffering


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

RAZORTEETH said:


> next time just ese fish fillets or tetra jumbo sticks they really love them and they show good fury no suffering


why are there a bunch of piranha keeping peta activists on here


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Your Reds are gay :nod:


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Nuance said:


> Why don't you try something LARGER for your scavengers next time?
> 
> I don't think that goldfish endured nearly enough suffering.
> 
> ...


someone get sampson a goldfish to hug... perhaps a parade to honour goldfish. Maybe we should gather a group of people together and protest against eating fried chicken, steak or bacon.

I don't make a habit of feeding live fish, but every now and then, why not. If you think a chicken goes a life without suffering before you eat it then do some research. I can guarantee you that the chicken goes through a lot more pain and suffering then a f*cking goldfish being fed to a few piranhas. animals were put on this earth to be eaten, and to eat others. Being eaten is not pleasent, no matter how it happens.

If you can find an enjoyable method of being killed and eaten please post here.

if you have ever eaten a piece of chicken, then stfu and don't talk.

And if you can convince your piranhas to eat apples and banannas, please come enlighten me.

I will not argue that goldfish are good for piranhas as they are the equivelent to a big mac to a human. My fish eat mostly already dead food. I have fed live to my fish twice since i got them.

Piranhas eat meat, goldfish are meat, end of story.

and i hope someone cuts you open with a spoon. Have a nice day
[/quote]

Welcome to your own post (10 days later)...

I'm glad your putting out "guarantees" on how much chicken suffer during their lifetime. I used to work in a chicken house when I was a teenager so for once we agree.

Last time I checked, I didn't see any humans chasing around live chickens and taking chunks out of them while they were still alive. I'm also pretty sure that cows and pigs aren't cut in half by drunk idiots while they are still alive so that we can be fed. So as for shutting the f*ck up, it's not an option there killer...

Bad comparison to associate human food sources with that of scavenger fish living in a box of water.

See, your fish eat what you feed them. They HAVE TO. They don't have a choice. IN THE WILD, your "predatory" fish eat the sick, dying and dead animals/fish they come into contact with.

Piranha can be thanked for keeping rivers clean much like CARP and CATFISH do here in the states. It would be nice to think that those teeth piranha have are because they are kick ass predators but, in reality, they are merely meant to strip dead flesh from bone.

I may be able to find an enjoyable way for someone to be killed an eaten but I'll need a volunteer. What's one less guy in Canada anyway, right?

In short, no one said to NOT feed your piranha a goldfish. Read the post TWICE next time. What was "suggested" was for you not to be as moronic as you were with this video and "attempt" to feed your scavengers a fish that was too large in order for the killing to end quickly.

Use some intelligence in your replies in the future so that it will be less painful to those of us who have to read your ridiculous rhetoric.


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Sampson said:


> next time just ese fish fillets or tetra jumbo sticks they really love them and they show good fury no suffering


I might actually try that again. i fed them that when they were younger, im curious if they will still accept the pellets from the top of the tank


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

brutusbeefcake said:


> you shouldnt feed nice fish to piranhas, let them have happy lives


yeah that goldfish would be much happier in some 10 year olds bowl
[/quote]

LOL


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

i don't know why you guy's are so crazy about the goldfish, though it was almost getting eaten, the vids that upset me the most are when people feed there p's oscars, makes me wanna


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Nuance said:


> next time just ese fish fillets or tetra jumbo sticks they really love them and they show good fury no suffering


I might actually try that again. i fed them that when they were younger, im curious if they will still accept the pellets from the top of the tank
[/quote]

And not once during that video did I see your drunk, moronic friends standing in the background cheering.

How do you compare cruelty by NECESSITY of sustaining human life to that of putting a goldfish too large for your scavengers to kill efficiently into a box of water for the amusement of your "buddies"? Did you and your friends end up eating the goldfish after your friend killed it like these chickens were eaten? I don't think so.

Trust me, noone...anywhere...will ever confuse you with Jesus.

Jesus wasn't Canadian.


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Sampson said:


> next time just ese fish fillets or tetra jumbo sticks they really love them and they show good fury no suffering


I might actually try that again. i fed them that when they were younger, im curious if they will still accept the pellets from the top of the tank
[/quote]

And not once during that video did I see your drunk, moronic friends standing in the background cheering.

How do you compare cruelty by NECESSITY of sustaining human life to that of putting a goldfish too large for your scavengers to kill efficiently into a box of water for the amusement of your "buddies"? Did you and your friends end up eating the goldfish after your friend killed it like these chickens were eaten? I don't think so.

Trust me, noone...anywhere...will ever confuse you with Jesus.

Jesus wasn't Canadian.








[/quote]

lol, ok.

as for drunken idiots, they were all behind the camera, and i edited a lot of it out because of moments when the camera ended up upside down, and music was added instead of there voices.

I dont know what happened to the goldfish, i passed out but i was told he was eaten a little by the pygos

My fish have eaten goldfish that size b4, no problem, very little suffering.

and its a goldfish, i can assure you that it was better off getting killed by piranhas then ending up in an 8 year olds fish bowl starving to death and living in its own sh*t


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Ok


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Definitely nice tank set up and excellent video quality (not like most vids I see taken with a camera phone







). What size is your tank?

My heart did go out to the binky ...

Can't wait to see the next vid though!


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Wussola said:


> Definitely nice tank set up and excellent video quality (not like most vids I see taken with a camera phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its actually only a 50gallon (48 to be exact) on video it does look bigger.

was filmed with a canon elph digital camera. The next one will be shot with a sony handicam.


----------

